# Cuban pork shoulder, with Indian spices....



## Zwiefel (May 19, 2013)

Spice Mix for rub, coriander, cumin, cloves, mace, green cardamom:






Completed rub: spice mix plus 2 heads garlic, olive oil, vinegar, dried oregano, salt, pepper, orange juice:





Rub applied to scored picnic shoulder:





Shoulder in smoker, getting hit with a bit of hickory smoke, gorgeous Arkansas summer day...hot, sunny, lovely:





After about 3 hours in the smoker:





Avocado and Jalepeno mousse...copying something I've seen at a few ethnic Mexican joints...pleased with this for a first attempt, esp w/o any recipe for a guide:





My trusty SIH helping with prep here...julieened radishes from my farm share program:





Shoulder diced for service:





Dinner is served!


----------



## Jmadams13 (May 20, 2013)

Looks amazing. I might have to try that rub soon, but I might leave out the mace as I'm not a huge fan. But still looks amazing.


----------



## GlassEye (May 20, 2013)

Everything looks great. "Arkansas summer day" sounds awful, though.:whistling:


----------



## MichaelCampbell (May 21, 2013)

Wow that a great.I heard Indian are eating spicy food and its country spices.Seems these spices makes this pork more testy.


----------



## stereo.pete (May 21, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 21, 2013)

Looks tasty! Sounds like you've got the spicing dialed in. I wonder how it would taste if after being cooked, chilled completely then reheated (covered) for another three hours or so in the oven, to get to maybe 175 degrees, rest it and slice the but thin with the appropriate sharp knife of course.


----------



## Zwiefel (May 22, 2013)

Very pleased with the outcome.....esp for this being the 2nd time I've made this. Skin was crisper last time (in the oven)...will have to figure out how to make that happen on the grill...recipe said skin up from the start, but I think it should be skin down to speed up the crisping.

MuchoBocho: it was quite good re-heated...probably only hit about 160/165 according to my TP though...but I thought it was plenty done. I would go with either a smaller dice next time, or maybe something more like matchsticks...slightly too much tooth at this size.


----------



## stereo.pete (May 22, 2013)

The only thing I would recommend is switching form gringoesque flower tortillas to traditional corn tortillas toasted on a cast oven skillet using nothing but bacon fat of course!


----------



## SlapChop (May 22, 2013)

steseasoned said:


> The only thing I would recommend is switching form gringoesque flower tortillas to traditional corn tortillas toasted on a cast oven skillet using nothing but bacon fat of course!



Clean dry seasoned cast iron. If they try to stick it's from moisture wait a second and when they let go flip Em. Just want to get them hot, not crispy.


----------



## Zwiefel (May 22, 2013)

stereo.pete said:


> The only thing I would recommend is switching form gringoesque flower tortillas to traditional corn tortillas toasted on a cast oven skillet using nothing but bacon fat of course!



yeah, that was a concession to my spouse...I do prefer corn.


----------



## Patatas Bravas (May 22, 2013)

Looks great, DO


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 23, 2013)

The Best way I've found to heat corn totillas is to dip the corn shell completely under water (like what you do for rice wrappers for spring rolls), then place the wet shell on a hot cast iron skillet, cook 10 sec per side and stack. Repeat then Cover that stack with a dry cloth. As you know its traditional to use two corn tortilla wrappers per taco.

BTW, Next time try: smoking the meat to 140, then cover it with foil (Texas Crutch) and cook until internal temp is 190, then put in a cooler with a blanket for a nice little three hour nap to bring the meat down to 150--160. 

Pull, pour and plate BABY!


----------

